# vide encoding very slow..



## gordon93 (May 12, 2019)

Hello,
I encode a .ts (transport stream)file movie in Xvid format with virtualDub2 and do not understand why the processor is so lazy. It works at only 18% capacity. The processor is an i7 2600k. As far as I know on the rendering side, CPU encodings should count the most , but he sleep. Why?It's normal to work at only 18% capacity?


----------



## notb (May 12, 2019)

gordon93 said:


> I encode a .ts (transport stream)file movie in Xvid format with virtualDub2 and do not understand why the processor is so lazy.


I don't know VirtualDub2, but in VirtualDub you had to switch multi-thread support on (it's somewhere in the options). Check it.


----------



## gordon93 (May 12, 2019)

one more question.Is there another program like vdub 2 to have it Direct stream copy function?I want to direct stream of a .ts file

I found Avidemux,is the best alternative and is more better than vdub


----------



## kastriot (May 12, 2019)

Read this:









						How to stream Videos and TS files, and also manipulate them for your needs · linnovate/replay-infra Wiki
					

Contribute to linnovate/replay-infra development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## steen (May 12, 2019)

For transport stream, my workflow is ts-doctor to demux/repair/cut out the program stream I want, then freemake video converter to linear edit & single pass encode to h264 at an appropriate bit rate. Broadcast bitrates are so low it's hardly worth doing anything fancier. 8 threads run @ >90% during encode. Otherwise I'll use handbrake or premiere for high bitrate 4k. If you want to direct stream .ts try vlc.


----------

